
Covid-19 will permanently change hiring in Silicon Valley - jazzdev
https://www.fastcompany.com/90524426/how-covid-19-will-permanently-change-hiring-in-silicon-valley
======
jazzdev
> Right now, companies artificially constrain their talent pools in search of
> the next Zuckerberg, while the country’s best coders are actually at schools
> such as Arizona State, USC, and UC Irvine. Companies unable to recruit based
> on geography and pedigree will now start to rely on actual skills, a far
> better indicator of ultimate success, thus democratizing access to the tech
> industry.

This would be great, but I wonder if it will really happen. Seems more likely
companies will search for pedigree more widely.

